# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Dosch HDRI: Car Backgrounds Vol 1-4

## GinVNSEO

*Dosch HDRI: Car Backgrounds*

*rar 1.9 Gb*


Dosch HDRI: Car Backgrounds is a valuable source of HDRI (High Dynamic Range Image) environments of outdoor spaces.
The 28 high-quality HDR images are provided in the most widely used formats:
Light-Probe (Angular Map)
Spherical Map (Latitude-Longitude)
Vertical-Cross
Radiosity - and therefore the use of HDRIs is directly supported in many 3D-applications like Lightwave (version 6.0 and higher), Softimage|XSI, Maya & Mentalray, Pixar RenderMan, Bryce 6, Autodesk VIZ, messiah:render (Arnold), InSight (Integra), 3ds-max & VRay, 3ds-max & Brazil r/s (Splutterfish), 3ds-max & finalRender (Cebas), Cinema4D Version 8.1 and more. For further HDRI-rendering tools options the documentation of the used 3D-program should be consulted.
The HDR images are provided in the following formats:
Light-Probe - 4096x4096, 2048x2048, 512x512 pixel
Spherical Map - 10,000 x 5,000, 6248x3124, 2048x1024 pixel
Vertical-Cross - 4686 x 6248 pixel
Horizontal-Cross - 6248 x 4686 pixel

[download][/download]​[CODE]
http://letitbit.net/download/8615.8f759016cd9b5d20588f349ab2/Dosch.360.Car.Background.Vol.part1.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/5126.598305ecd6ed4a231418df6de1/Dosch.360.Car.Background.Vol.part2.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/4926.40c9ea4313d3d5986a6911f567/Dosch.360.Car.Background.Vol.part3.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/2588.2d5a2c920f034cb7ee59e3aad1/Dosch.360.Car.Background.Vol.part4.rar.html


```
http://shareflare.net/download/8843.8f759016cd9b5d20588f349ab2/Dosch.360.Car.Background.Vol.part1.rar.htmlhttp://shareflare.net/download/5159.598305ecd6ed4a231418df6de1/Dosch.360.Car.Background.Vol.part2.rar.htmlhttp://shareflare.net/download/4479.40c9ea4313d3d5986a6911f567/Dosch.360.Car.Background.Vol.part3.rar.htmlhttp://shareflare.net/download/2659.2d5a2c920f034cb7ee59e3aad1/Dosch.360.Car.Background.Vol.part4.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=12112

----------

